# Event ID 6702 DNS server has updated its own host (A) records ......



## Acer110 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm new to this forum.I work as a System admin.. I'm getting toomany error in my dns event viewr.I've pasted the error below.. pls give me a solution
if this error Occurred then my all clients cannot ping server and server cannot ping Clients Systems..all shearing resources is not working.
Plz help me

ADV
Thanks

ERROR

DNS server has updated its own host (A) records. In order to ensure that its DS-integrated peer DNS servers are able to replicate with this server, an attempt was made to update them with the new records through dynamic update. An error was encountered during this update, the record data is the error code. 

If this DNS server does not have any DS-integrated peers, then this error 
should be ignored. 

If this DNS server's Active Directory replication partners do not have the correct IP address(es) for this server, they will be unable to replicate with it. 

To ensure proper replication: 
1) Find this server's Active Directory replication partners that run the DNS server. 
2) Open DnsManager and connect in turn to each of the replication partners. 
3) On each server, check the host (A record) registration for THIS server. 
4) Delete any A records that do NOT correspond to IP addresses of this server. 
5) If there are no A records for this server, add at least one A record corresponding to an address on this server, that the replication partner can contact. (In other words, if there multiple IP addresses for this DNS server, add at least one that is on the same network as the Active Directory DNS server you are updating.) 
6) Note, that is not necessary to update EVERY replication partner. It is only necessary that the records are fixed up on enough replication partners so that every server that replicates with this server will receive (through replication) the new data.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

How many DNS servers are in the environment that are active-directory integrated? The event viewer message does give you the troubleshooting steps (and those are really the only ones). From what it looks like, you seem to have issues with the DNS records for that DNS server in Active Directory itself...


----------



## Acer110 (Oct 11, 2011)

here is senior 
1 domain environment and 60 Clients PCs.
1 XP machine 2 LAN card attached with PC.1 LAN for joining with server
and -2 DSL connect.
and i try all of these setups but problem still not fix.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If you only have one server it, the message, says to ignore the error.

This is assuming you have given the server a static ip. Did you?


----------



## Acer110 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks 4 reply

yes i have only one domain server.and i assign static IP.
But my main problem is on ruining server is suddenly not communicate with clients and clients can't ping server and other share resources.

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

lets see a ipconfig /all from the server and a workstation for review.


----------



## Acer110 (Oct 11, 2011)

IP configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : server
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : kpa.com
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : no
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : no
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : kpa.com


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) -2 Gigabit Network Connec
tion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4F-B1-****
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.10


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

and from the workstation?
why no gateway?

btw mac address never goes past your router. blanking out serves no purpose.


----------



## Acer110 (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't have Gateway
that's why i can't mention.
Thanks



*Client Side IP configuration*
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ws-19
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : kpa.com
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : no
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : no
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : kpa.com


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) -2 Gigabit Network

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4F-B1-****
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.125
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.10


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

In the dns server is there a static host and prt record to the server?

post the results of a nslookup server name from a workstation for review


----------

